
The Bad Boy of Pharmaceuticals Hits Back - ChazDazzle
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/06/business/martin-shkreli-the-bad-boy-of-pharmaceuticals-hits-back.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10684160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10684160)

